# NREMT-Paramedic REview ?



## doc61109 (Aug 20, 2009)

What book do you feel is the best to buy for the NREMT-P written exam. I have brady review manual for the emt-paramedic self assesment exam prep.. and it really does not seem like a good book.


----------



## doc61109 (Aug 24, 2009)

really?  a week later and no one has an helpfull ideas?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2009)

Try EMT-Paramedic from McGraw-Hill.


----------



## 4mysins (Aug 24, 2009)

I have used all that seem to be on the Market including the Pearls of Wisdom. That one rocked! I just took the NREMT last week and passed.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 24, 2009)

I just took the flash cards book back to Borders.  90% of what was in it was in my EMT version of the book and it was just......bad.


----------

